# Gt3071GTX dyno



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is a dyno sheet of gli mk4 just finished building

specs are 

-GT3071 GTX .82 a/r
-AEB head complete stock head 
-ID 1000
-Maestro
-Pump Gas
-14psi and 22psi
-IE rods
-Tubular manifold


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Base file?

What intake manifold?


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Three3Se7en said:


> Base file?
> 
> What intake manifold?


stock intake manifold, no base file was not good


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

im running a gtx 3071 with a .63 ar in my shop car with a built head and ie street cams and taking it to 8500:thumbup:

last trip to the dyno it made 350 wheel at 15psi only taking it to 7k havnt been on the dyno since 

i was surprised how lazy the gtx 3071 is compared to the standard gt3071 .. we have been running this turbo for going on 2 years now .. and honestly even tho this thing rips from 4.8k all the way to 8.5k its street manners are to lazy and make it a somewhat boring car .. so i have been thinking hard on pulling it off and putting a standard 3071 or gtx2867 on it ... it will probably make the same power but with better response.

so with that being said i wonder how your bigger .82ar with the stock cams feel??? maybe the same as my shop car with the .63 but with out the rev range????

and my shop car has a tdi trans in it so you can stretch 3rd from 40-130 ....:laugh:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

kamahao112 said:


> im running a gtx 3071 with a .63 ar in my shop car with a built head and ie street cams and taking it to 8500:thumbup:
> 
> last trip to the dyno it made 350 wheel at 15psi only taking it to 7k havnt been on the dyno since
> 
> ...


car feels good little lazy due to .82 but not bad some valve train and e85 will deff do the job


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

A267MM said:


> car feels good little lazy due to .82 but not bad some valve train and e85 will deff do the job


and some big boost :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

kamahao112 said:


> im running a gtx 3071 with a .63 ar in my shop car with a built head and ie street cams and taking it to 8500:thumbup:
> 
> last trip to the dyno it made 350 wheel at 15psi only taking it to 7k havnt been on the dyno since
> 
> ...


I recently have thought the same. Feels like a GT3076R to be honest which is not what I would call an ideal power curve on these motors. So far, not been much of a fan of the mid sized GTX wheels at all.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I recently have thought the same. Feels like a GT3076R to be honest which is not what I would call an ideal power curve on these motors. So far, not been much of a fan of the mid sized GTX wheels at all.


Arnold how does the gtx3071 compare to your billet 3071 as far as spool and power considering all else is equal?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the 3071 gtx is everything the 3076 wanted to be. the .63 housing will improve spool to 4k and still make power.

i'm also liking the smaller gtx models more and more.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

T-Boy said:


> Arnold how does the gtx3071 compare to your billet 3071 as far as spool and power considering all else is equal?


i have both here !! hummm i will see what i can do :thumbup: im guessing al's billet wheel >GTX:thumbup:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> the 3071 gtx is everything the 3076 wanted to be. the .63 housing will improve spool to 4k and still make power.
> 
> i'm also liking the smaller gtx models more and more.


this is using which style manifold log/cast or tubular ram style?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

A267MM said:


> this is using which style manifold log/cast or tubular ram style?


CTS top mount manifold


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

kamahao112 said:


> i have both here !! hummm i will see what i can do :thumbup: im guessing al's billet wheel >GTX:thumbup:


Sweet! It would be nice to see a comparison dyno of a regular gt3071r, gtx3071, and Arnold's billet 3071. See the changes in spool and hp....


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

i dont have a regular gt3071r but i do have a gt3076r :thumbup:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

kamahao112 said:


> CTS top mount manifold


using a cast vs a tubi it effects spool time correct me if am wrong


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I noticed this too. I put one on dave's car hoping for the GT3071r that I remember loving- got a still pretty laggy setup. Boooo.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I noticed this too. I put one on dave's car hoping for the GT3071r that I remember loving- got a still pretty laggy setup. Boooo.


Running Ur cam sprocket should it help with spool saw Ur article


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

A267MM said:


> using a cast vs a tubi it effects spool time correct me if am wrong



correct but a turbo vs turbo on the same manifold is what im talking about


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

kamahao112 said:


> correct but a turbo vs turbo on the same manifold is what im talking about


Gotcha am actually doing a 3076r Same setup will post up comparison


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

sooner or later I'd like to contribute to this discussion. I have Arnold's gt3071r setup and I plan on taking it to the dyno in a about two weeks.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

APR Stage 3 Kit modded
GT3071r 
APR 'Z' intercooler
034 phenolic spacer
APR intake mani (LP)
75mm TB (RS4)
AEB head (Supertech internals)
02M swap
20 lbs steel flywheel/Sachs clutch
greddy profec B Spec II EBC
3" cone filter on maf
Innovate Wideband
Siemens Deka 870 injectors
Uni 870
APR intank pump + Walbro inline pump 
VF driver & Passenger mounts
Snow W/M stage 2


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

jstnGTI said:


> sooner or later I'd like to contribute to this discussion. I have Arnold's gt3071r setup and I plan on taking it to the dyno in a about two weeks.


Keep us posted try to.do asap wanna see spool diff.

Are u running his billet wheel?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

and if someone has a standard gt3071 kicking around that they can spare for while i can dyno all of them and send it back after all the dynoes are done 

currently i have 
gt3076 
gtx3071 
Al's billet v2 wheel 3071 

just need a old faithful gt3071


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

kamahao112 said:


> and if someone has a standard gt3071 kicking around that they can spare for while i can dyno all of them and send it back after all the dynoes are done
> 
> currently i have
> gt3076
> ...


take vegeta's....


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

pluck yew said:


> take vegeta's....


haha i would but he upgraded to als billet wheel already


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

indeed, its been over a year since i upgraded. i will eventually go to the version 2 that he just released, buying other stuff right now, new awic stuff.

btw 24v after run pump is 84 and change gph

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

btw, the gtx in the green car everytime i drive it sees [email protected] vs my billet is [email protected]

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

then change your sig!!!!

and if that is true, about 17gph, then you are SORELY LACKING. i think you HAD to do the math wrong. i mean, that is flowing barely over a quart a MINUTE!!!!! i run 1100 gph.

i PEE more than 17gph if i could pee for an hour straight.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

A267MM said:


> Here is a dyno sheet of gli mk4 just finished building
> 
> specs are
> 
> ...


Decent numbers thanks for sharing!

I'm not trying to be critical and I know there are alot of people in here with more hands on experience than me but if you look at the dyno graph there is clearly tuning/hardware issues that people seem to be possibly blaming on the turbo. I'm not saying the numbers are bad but there may be room for possible improvment.

1)My questions are why is this setup so laggy? Is GT3071GTX not more effcient than a old fashioned journal T3/T4 .63 like I run? If so then why does it spool so late? I understand the larger AR hence maintaing power in the high RPM (nice to see stock AEB still flows good that high). I can vary my spoolup by over a 1000 RPM just via tuning. You may be able to find some unlockable power down low by you or your tuner

2) Is this with a VVT tensioner or non-vvt? If you deviated from what your suppose to run you may be losing performance as well. Running a non-vvt tensioner is not the same as running a vvt tensioner not activated. They run at a slightly different advance according to vortex findings. If your not running VVT, adding a VVT tensioner could gain 10% increase in torque down low and reduce your spoolup.

3) I assume the 14psi tune is the same as the 22psi tune because it just falls on its face from lack of calibration? The curve should ride out flat and true to 7.5k like the other graph not lose 60whp.

:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

pluck yew said:


> then change your sig!!!!
> 
> and if that is true, about 17gph, then you are SORELY LACKING. i think you HAD to do the math wrong. i mean, that is flowing barely over a quart a MINUTE!!!!! i run 1100 gph.
> 
> i PEE more than 17gph if i could pee for an hour straight.


my sig??

yeah, kinda bummed at how low it flows. def the next thing, and i'm sur eit would effect my IAT's drastically as well, keeping things from heatin gup too fast and so on blah blah.

it was good while it lasted, def going to do it again just to see ne more time, but i am gonna need to get a better pump lol


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

meth kit came in back on the dyno to make some more changes will be back with dyno numbers again maybe we can play with cam timing to make it spool a bit faster


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

The thing with the GTX3071 is that it wasn't really meant to be compared to the std Gt3071. Even tho its a billet wheel you have to remember that the comp wheel is slightly bigger the the gt series wheel so spool time will be slightly later on the GTX compared to the gt. 

The upside is that the Gtx3071 will spool sooner and put out the same power as a gt3076. 

That's how they're compared,, Gtx3071 vs gt3076, Gtx3076 vs gt3582. So on and so fourth.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

well clutch is slipping will keep u guys updated on the re tune on meth


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

07wolfsburg said:


> The thing with the GTX3071 is that it wasn't really meant to be compared to the std Gt3071. Even tho its a billet wheel you have to remember that the comp wheel is slightly bigger the the gt series wheel so spool time will be slightly later on the GTX compared to the gt.
> 
> The upside is that the Gtx3071 will spool sooner and put out the same power as a gt3076.
> 
> That's how they're compared,, Gtx3071 vs gt3076, Gtx3076 vs gt3582. So on and so fourth.


i have said this repeatedly

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> the 3071 gtx is everything the 3076 wanted to be. the .63 housing will improve spool to 4k and still make power.
> 
> i'm also liking the smaller gtx models more and more.


if garrett were to simply rebrand their sizes -1 size down or up depending which way you are comparing, is'nt this what you are actually getting?

GTX is one size larger than its numbers suggest, and whilst producing the power of the larger frame GT version, also spool the same..

Seems kinda misleading to me..

GTX2868 punches and spools like a GT3071... Might as well call it what it is.. surely?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i agree, i would've done just that, but I'm not Garret lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

badger5 said:


> if garrett were to simply rebrand their sizes -1 size down or up depending which way you are comparing, is'nt this what you are actually getting?
> 
> GTX is one size larger than its numbers suggest, and whilst producing the power of the larger frame GT version, *also spool the same..*
> 
> ...


The GTX2867R probably spools up quicker than the GT3071R due to the fact that: 1 - it has a smaller 67mm (actually, more like 68mm+) compressor wheel and, 2 - uses the smaller GT28 53.86mm turbine wheel. Smaller frame turbo equals less mass, better transient response. The new blade design is probably what helps these smaller GTX turbos produce similar output as their older, larger GT counterparts.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

exactly. hence why the gtx3071 spools 400+rpm sooner but makes a bit more power than the gt3076.

said this when they were released lol. that comp wheel design is nice, nothing incredibly ground breaking..but nice improvement


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> exactly. hence why the gtx3071 spools 400+rpm sooner but makes a bit more power than the gt3076.
> 
> said this when they were released lol. that comp wheel design is nice, nothing incredibly ground breaking..but nice improvement


:thumbup:

EDIT: I pretty much have insta-spool with my setup. Better than stock K03S on stock displacement. I won't know for sure when boost comes on until I buy my EBC and can actually measure boost (can free version of VAGCOM plot boost?). Also, I have a couple of upgrades in the works including new intake mani (passenger side SEM), TB and some other stuff. Reading your testimonials on the SEM has been very helpful.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::thumbup:

i love my SEM

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

water meth is installed back to dyno hopefully this Friday


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Is it Friday yet? :beer:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> Is it Friday yet? :beer:


meth pump went bad sending it back tomorrow


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

A267MM said:


> meth pump went bad sending it back tomorrow


Boooooo! :thumbdown:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> Boooooo! :thumbdown:


Tell me about it


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

So we decided to go e85 stayed at 20-21psi car pulls hard as hell no timing pull will post up dyno sheet this week coming up


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Make sure you tune the timing I the dyno or keep it conservative. 
You would be surprised how much timing isn't needed to produce actual peak power.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Hooo... year later

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Hooo... year later
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Yea we did new intercooler setup and e85 car rips 3rd gear now


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is on e85 22psi and 28psi



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Why shut it down at 7K rpm?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

A267MM said:


> Here is on e85 22psi and 28psi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a/r hotside is it?
thanks


----------



## Blgli9206 (Mar 31, 2010)

[HR][/HR]


badger5 said:


> what a/r hotside is it?
> thanks


82 a/r


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Why shut it down at 7K rpm?


Cause I have it set at 7k it's a stock aeb head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Seems low on power

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

stock aeb head and manifold?  :beer::thumbup:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Seems low on power
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Low for stock fuel system and just one walbro?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> stock aeb head and manifold?  :beer::thumbup:


Yes stock cams,stock intake manifold,stock tb,stock fuel system with just a walbro inline pump, just IE rods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Seems low on power
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


480whp on stock TB,IM and cams/stroke is damm good numbers:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ahhh. iremeber you having more stuff before for some reason.

def good numbers then!!!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Pisko said:


> 480whp on stock TB,IM and cams/stroke is damm good numbers:thumbup::beer:


Turn that beast up to 35 psi


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Turn that beast up to 35 psi


Ran out of fuel once my fuel system gets installed will do some more tuning break that 550whp mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Blgli9206 said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> 82 a/r


ah ok, explains the plot

thanks


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

hitting 550whp+ on stock intake is going to be tough...GL :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

A267MM said:


> Ran out of fuel once my fuel system gets installed will do some more tuning break that 550whp mark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What fuel system are you going with?


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> What fuel system are you going with?


My own system


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Cams will really help with that torque drop off at high rpm.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

A267MM said:


> My own system
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Care to share? Is LT Motorsports manufacturing fuel pumps now?


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Care to share? Is LT Motorsports manufacturing fuel pumps now?


Lol basic simple setup either 044 or walbro inline, twin pumps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

18T_BT said:


> hitting 550whp+ on stock intake is going to be tough...GL :thumbup:


Car already made close to 480whp on 28psi. Add another 7psi for 35psi and should be close. Isn't there a rule of thumb that says something like 10hp for every 1 psi?.... 480 + (7x10) = 550...

=P


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Car already made close to 480whp on 28psi. Add another 7psi for 35psi and should be close. Isn't there a rule of thumb that says something like 10hp for every 1 psi?.... 480 + (7x10) = 550...
> 
> =P
> 
> ...


Yes assuming the engine is efficient enough to inhale the extra boost. That stock intake setup has to be a restriction.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I already told Luis i would lend Jendrys my intake manifold, tb and intercooler pipe so he can dyno and see if the car can make more pow pow...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

But he mentioned the car needs a fuel system. Single walbro can't keep up lol......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> But he mentioned the car needs a fuel system. Single walbro can't keep up lol......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Aeromotive A1000 and call it a day


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Why not a Weldon? lmao... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Weldon be overkill son


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Something is fishy here.

1000's arent going to support that kind of power on E85 unless you have 6bar of base pressure, BUT, a Walbro 255 wont.

Max a 255 will do is a little over 500 on corn, at the crank.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> Something is fishy here.
> 
> 1000's arent going to support that kind of power on E85 unless you have 6bar of base pressure, BUT, a Walbro 255 wont.
> 
> Max a 255 will do is a little over 500 on corn, at the crank.


Am tuning another one tomorrow awp head 2.5 cat back exhaust gt3076 e85 id1000 I'll leave that one at 450whp 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

And what base pressure?

Id like to see a datalog, because I guarantee the injector duty cycle is well over 90%

Edit

Either the dyno is blowing smoke or........

http://fuelinjectorclinic.com/hp-calculator

Jettaman18t's car made 396whp with his idc way over 100% (static) With genesis 1000s. I can show you a graph of that if you like. This was on a Mustang dyno


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> And what base pressure?
> 
> Id like to see a datalog, because I guarantee the injector duty cycle is well over 90%
> 
> ...



4bar and dc is 75% maybe the genesis are not like id1000. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Well base pressure changes things a bit.

Still a generous dyno, because that's not enough fuel flow for e85 at 75%


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> Well base pressure changes things a bit.
> 
> Still a generous dyno, because that's not enough fuel flow for e85 at 75%


:beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> Well base pressure changes things a bit.
> 
> Still a generous dyno, because that's not enough fuel flow for e85 at 75%


So what would you say the car should have made?

Also, while you're at it how about analyzing everyone else's dyno too.

I'm curious about other dyno numbers that seem a little generous too...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

schwartzmagic said:


> So what would you say the car should have made?
> 
> Also, while you're at it how about analyzing everyone else's dyno too.
> 
> ...


I'll break down the math for you later, but assuming the dyno is done is Florida I find it real hard to believe the relative humidity was 29%.

I'll break the math down for you later when I'm not on my phone, but bull**** dynos really jerk me off. If you question Geoffs car, I'll be glad to provide whatever logs you want.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> I'll break down the math for you later, but assuming the dyno is done is Florida I find it real hard to believe the relative humidity was 29%.
> 
> I'll break the math down for you later when I'm not on my phone, but bull**** dynos really jerk me off. If you question Geoffs car, I'll be glad to provide whatever logs you want.


It has been pretty mild in Florida this spring. Are you saying these numbers have been fudged? If so, how??


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Not sure where you're going with the percentage of humidity, but humidity in Miami is usually relatively high. 49% to 91% on average throughout the year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I made a pretty accurate assumption that it was a lot higher than the 24% it said on the dyno sheet on the prior page.

While I don't live in Miami, I live pretty close to the water myself so I figured it was a lot higher.


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

so what did this really put down for numbers is the question... im curious! opcorn:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Well i was at the dyno and while i did not measure humidity, temperature, etc you can't say what's on the dyno graph isn't accurate. I mean you might as well start questioning every dyno out there...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

schwartzmagic said:


> Well i was at the dyno and while i did not measure humidity, temperature, etc you can't say what's on the dyno graph isn't accurate. I mean you might as well start questioning every dyno out there...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


i always question every dyno out there man... i always wana know what type of dyno is it what is the air temperature what is the humidity what is your elevation those are standard questions for serious dyno people.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol if I see one more dyno debate in this forum I'm gonna lose it. It's a simple tool used for improving a setup, if you want to know how it really performs then take it to the track.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Budsdubbin said:


> Lol if I see one more dyno debate in this forum I'm gonna lose it. It's a simple tool used for improving a setup, if you want to know how it really performs then take it to the track.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Agreed.

But it's still a bull**** number.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But it's still a bull**** number.


How much pow pow do you think the car is really making?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

415 To 430 on a Mustang.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> 415 To 430 on a Mustang.


Lol ok your right btw the other car made 430whp on a 2.5 stock awp head catback is that still a bull**** number 


99% of dyno here in Miami are dynojet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

24% humidity is dry dude. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

A267MM said:


> Lol ok your right btw the other car made 430whp on a 2.5 stock awp head catback is that still a bull**** number
> 
> 
> 99% of dyno here in Miami are dynojet
> ...


At what boost, with what fuel and what turbo?

Provide logs to validate your claims or it's BS



Vegeta Gti said:


> 24% humidity is dry dude.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Right next the the ocean too.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> At what boost, with what fuel and what turbo?
> 
> Provide logs to validate your claims or it's BS
> 
> ...


Your really getting butt hurt about it don't need to post up anything don't need to prove anything to you maybe you need to check your tune on jettaman car not question me get over it really

Ed from ffe made 570whp at 32-35psi if I recall boost only diff was they had fuel system, usp also made 4xx on e85 at 2x psi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Id1000 can support 450 @3bar on e85 go do some calculations 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

A267MM said:


> Here is on e85 22psi and 28psi
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A267MM said:


> Your really getting butt hurt about it don't need to post up anything don't need to prove anything to you maybe you need to check your tune on jettaman car not question me get over it really
> 
> Ed from ffe made 570whp at 32-35psi if I recall boost only diff was they had fuel system, usp also made 4xx on e85 at 2x psi
> 
> ...





A267MM said:


> Id1000 can support 450 @3bar on e85 go do some calculations *But a Walbro won't at 4 bar base+28psi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's your math.

Assuming your 478 horsepower is crank, not wheel:

478 x 0.84 (bsfc for E85) is 401lbs/hr. You need this much fuel to sustain this power level.

ID1000s at 4 bar, flow 112lbs/hr. Comes out to 89%idc theoretically, not even close to the 75% you claim.

E85 weighs 6.68 lbs/gallon

Since you need 401 lbs/hr to make the 478 crank horsepower, convert that to gal/hr

401/6.68

Comes out to 60g/hr needed.

Guess what, at 4 bar base plus 28psi, a walbro 255 is only doing 43gal/hr.

Your dyno is inaccurate.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I have a question. .. why are both dyno runs from different sessions exactly the same? That just doesn't happen lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Single walbro? Jesus does the op have any logs of lambda, rpm, lambda request and injector on time?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> Here's your math.
> 
> Assuming your 478 horsepower is crank, not wheel:
> 
> ...


damnnnn apply ice to that BURNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN OUCH


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

vegeta gti said:


> i have a question. .. Why are both dyno runs from different sessions exactly the same? That just doesn't happen lol
> 
> sent from my sph-l720 using tapatalk





budsdubbin said:


> single walbro? Jesus does the op have any logs of lambda, rpm, lambda request and injector on time?
> 
> Sent from my htcone using tapatalk


thank you!!!!!!!!!!!

Assuming a 15% loss, that's about 540 crank horsepower.

I bet fuel pressure tanked, and the injectors went static. But **** it, you made a number right?


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Love it Dave I more to come this is just the start 

I have 10 more cars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Dave I have another car same setup as jettaman car I'll tune it on a mustang just for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

A267MM said:


> Love it Dave I more to come this is just the start
> 
> I have 10 more cars
> 
> ...





A267MM said:


> Dave I have another car same setup as jettaman car I'll tune it on a mustang just for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fail to understand what your getting at.

It was a technical discussion. I called bull****. I proved it was bull****.

You didn't provide logs, made personal attacks assuming I was "butthurt".

Now you mock me because I tuned another car? Want to see some data from that?

Please, continue to impress me with your professional demeanor


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Gonna build a exhaust 3in on the car that made 430 just for u 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe jettaman should let ffe tune his car maybe it will make more power then what u did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe is that smog that car is inhaling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not trying to start drama but a single walbro.... 28+psi flowing enough for 450+whp on e85. I'm am curious myself to see your logs to see for myself if your 255 can support that. Ive run into numerous setups hitting a wall wayyyy before what your putting yours through.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> I'm not trying to start drama but a single walbro.... 28+psi flowing enough for 450+whp on e85. I'm am curious myself to see your logs to see for myself if your 255 can support that. Ive run into numerous setups hitting a wall wayyyy before what your putting yours through.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


I'll give u plenty of dyno sheets of honda and Nissan logs if u want 


U guys taking stuff very crazy I and plenty of high hp tuners laugh at this 

We have plenty of Hondas making way more power 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

But it can our dyno reading high who cares get over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

A267MM said:


> I'll give u plenty of dyno sheets of honda and Nissan logs if u want
> 
> 
> U guys taking stuff very crazy I and plenty of high hp tuners laugh at this
> ...


*Glad you needed a jury of your peers on facebook for approval on this. You can claim what you want, I dont care. I called you out. Brands have nothing to do with physics, so Ill assume if they agree with you, they are just as dumb as you. Let me know of their shops so I can blackball them too *



A267MM said:


> But it can our dyno reading high who cares get over
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So when a customer's car gets walked by someone making 50whp less, thats ok? Because they ran a higher number on your Hocus Pocus dyno?

I guess ignorance is bliss, right? Customer poops an engine out due to an over stressed pump, or injectors that failed from overheating and thats ok

Shops like yours give others a bad rep and shouldnt exist.

I should also point out the correction factor, as shown on the dyno sheets, is STD. STD correction is based on a standard of 60f and 103kpa. SAE is 77f and 99kpa. Just a little curiosity I had, and guess which one will give the better number?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

How can you honestly compare engines with completely different pumping efficiency? Lol your Honda and Nissan logs do bull**** for information on proving any point. With a statement like that your just adding insult to injury.... Your HONDAS flow more so let's say a B18 puts down 450whp @ 18-21 psi with the same turbo..... That's less positive pressure in the intake the fuel pump will have to fight. Less pressure improves the pumps flow characteristics. What a joke..... We are all are dumber for having listened to it and may god have mercy on your soul.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow who cares funny thing this file is urs bud 

I think ur a better tuner then Dave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm sorry but when some of your posts bleed ignorance I've got to say something. I believe I did setup the file but I never finished it because you never got back to me. Where is this shop located? I'm in Florida for a week and would like to see this car.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Dynolottery. I have experienced it first hand. Best is to find a repetitive dyno where you can map it and just drive the car.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> *Glad you needed a jury of your peers on facebook for approval on this. You can claim what you want, I dont care. I called you out. Brands have nothing to do with physics, so Ill assume if they agree with you, they are just as dumb as you. Let me know of their shops so I can blackball them too *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

let the track times do the talking 
bring it up for WF!!!


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> let the track times do the talking
> bring it up for WF!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> let the track times do the talking
> bring it up for WF!!!


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: !!!!!!


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> let the track times do the talking
> bring it up for WF!!!


waterfest too far will go one day it's all up to the owner


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> let the track times do the talking
> bring it up for WF!!!


Agreed


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

A267MM said:


> waterfest too far will go one day it's all up to the owner



Make sure he see this thread and decide who he thinks is wrong


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Dave926 said:


> Make sure he see this thread and decide who he thinks is wrong


Yup. 

So far is excuses. **** you've got to have a track local. No excuses. ..You're not like me stuck on a rock with no form of track at all. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Idk how you can live that that man lol

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

are you really feeling sorry for the guy because he lives in hawaii? :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

gitman said:


> are you really feeling sorry for the guy because he lives in hawaii? :screwy: :laugh:



it's not for everyone dikbag. i'm not a small island person. i need mountains, planes, roadcourses, the occassional drag strip, road trips, and yuengling. you may think it's all about the weather, but i don't. no pick and pull junkyards, insane prices on everything, very low selectiona dn stock if any, and shipping prices that will kill you IF people will ship here.

so quit stepping on my dick man lol, you may have an image of grass huts and beaches, but it isn't that way. it's a 1.5 million+ people on an island that is 21 miles wide and 32 miles tall with 45% mountain range. think about it lol


back on topic.


why not go to an unaffiliatd and ubiased dyne shop or dyno day AND hit the track a couple times. put the bragging in more open setting instead of internet dick measuring. there are some definite "hmmmmm" issues here. let's jsut push the envelope by gathering some data and proof.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> *yuengling. *


^^This. Just got some here up in Massachusetts. Only other place to enjoy it was at 16vHor's place in that **** hole Jersey




Vegeta Gti said:


> why not go to an unaffiliatd and ubiased dyne shop or dyno day AND hit the track a couple times. put the bragging in more open setting instead of internet dick measuring. there are some definite "hmmmmm" issues here. let's jsut push the envelope by gathering some data and proof.


Simple data log would have sufficed, even just injector on-time.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> dikbag. so quit stepping on my dick


totally unwarranted. you sound really bitter about where you live, so GTFO already and stop taking it out on unsuspecting vwvortex members.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyways back to the dyno chart lol


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

gitman said:


> totally unwarranted. you sound really bitter about where you live, so GTFO already and stop taking it out on unsuspecting vwvortex members.


Consider it a warning.

Most of the regulars here have been around the block a few times and have no patience for bull****.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

Dave926 said:


> Consider it a warning.
> 
> Most of the regulars here have been around the block a few times and have no patience for bull****.


you know what though, where's my bull****? it was a friendly joke, not an ounce of malice, and not even directed at him. he acts the arsehole, and now i'm being "warned" ? where's the logic in that?

not once i have i started any of the drama on here. sometimes my posts are met with attitudes like this from users that 99% of the time have a post count in the thousands, and who can blame me for responding in kind? its not right that i get insulted and then my behavior called bull****.

this is not an exclusive club, it's vwvortex. i can post what i want as long as its within the forum rules / guidelines. my posts are also public record so if you think i'm bull****ting you about the type of person i am then please search them out.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

It's very hard to "hear" or "sense" sarcasm online when so many people are just telling to be bastards. I hear it enough. 

I'll move if you give me 40k to get out stuff moved of Island. It isn't cheap. .In fact is easier to move here then to move away. Far easier. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

hawaii has some really ****ty area's some of the toughest ghettos in america are on highways islands nobody realizes this.. its like another country because u are so far away from everything almost anything goes in certain areas...


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Anyways back to the dyno chart lol


So... back to the dyno. 

Just to throw some info out there...

A267mm recently dynoed a stock vr6 gti on this very same dyno. 

I'll just say this... regardless of the humidity factor on the dyno chart, lack of logs or countless number crunching and math calculations to determine whether its possible to male that power with a walbro on those injector at a certain base pressure... 

that dyno is pretty damn accurate if you use that stock vr6 gti's whp as a baseline.

That is all

:-D


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

There is no real data to calculate on this particular case. I do recall setting up the file for this car and informing the op about a idc issue. To give him credit, he has been aware of it and understands which puts my mind at ease. This boost pressure was a one time only pull on the dyno. E85 obviously is less prone to knock before it flashes. I'm not saying it's safe but there's a chance the numbers arent overly inflated. 

If there were logs of the high boost pull I'm sure it would answer our questions. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Power is in inaccurate. You can't argue physics. You need x amount of fuel to make y amount of power. If you think a professional tuner doesn't consider this, then reconsider what you think _is_ professional.

If he really was seeing 75%idc at 7000rpm, on id1000s, there is no way he made that power. 

Between the std correction factor and NOT sae (which what OEM uses), incorrect weather data, and general lack of data it's bogus.

Fact is, without data all you have is an opinion.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Without a logs there's no evidence other than a dyno sheet to argue about. I do understand your point as I said before. I do not know what actual lambda, fuel pressure or idc.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Granted a dyno is nothing more than a tool, but when you break it down all a Dynojet is used for is bragging rights.

Local user ran 155whp (AWP, Mustang Dyno) with a few bolt-ons (stock software), but then ran 185whp on a dynojet. Only hardware change was a turbo inlet pipe.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> Granted a dyno is nothing more than a tool, but when you break it down all a Dynojet is used for is bragging rights.
> 
> Local user ran 155whp (AWP, Mustang Dyno) with a few bolt-ons (stock software), but then ran 185whp on a dynojet. Only hardware change was a turbo inlet pipe.


Few bolt ons like full turbo back exhaust and front mount?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

What did the stock vr put down? If it was over 160whp... It's off. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> What did the stock vr put down? If it was over 160whp... It's off.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


155-157 chipped don't know what software is on it puppy went up to 7200:laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

A267MM said:


> Few bolt ons like full turbo back exhaust and front mount?


No. Nuespeed intake, tbe and inlet pipe.

If your making a reference to my car, don't see what your getting at. I have a huge pump (Walbro 450) and 850cc injectors. Only made 200whp/254wtq on a Mustang dyno. I can post a dyno sheet if you really want.



A267MM said:


> 155-157 chipped don't know what software is on it puppy went up to 7200:laugh:


Don't really care about whatever VR6 you ran. 

Your 1.8t did not make 478whp

You don't have enough pump

That chart you listed from Injector Dynamics, shows 450 crank HP, limiting factor being the pump (Walbro 255), and their notes listed base pressure at 3 bar. 

Guess what? You don't get more flow out of a pump with a higher base pressure.

So here's what happened.

At the 75%idc you claim (if accurate), on ID1000s at 4bar, is ~860ccs of effective flow. That enough for 430ish crank horsepower. I can do the math for you _again_ if you like.

Still not the 478whp you claim.

OR

You can't calculate idc correctly [(idc=rpm*ms)/1200], the 75% is really an implausible number over 100%, and the rail pressure tanked from an insufficient fuel system.


Pick one. At this point it doesn't matter, I've proven no matter how you look at it your 'claims' are inaccurate. If your the 'pro tuner' here, prove ME wrong.

My guess is you won't be able to, and typically operate in a callous manner with customer's hardware to meet their goals, and not realistic ones with the given hardware.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

What i find amusing is how you attack this guy for posting a dyno. Why don't you attack some other shop's dyno numbers like FFE or USP? 

I bet you wouldn't lol...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

schwartzmagic said:


> What i find amusing is how you attack this guy for posting a dyno. Why don't you attack some other shop's dyno numbers like FFE or USP?
> 
> I bet you wouldn't lol...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


I've yet to see FFE or USP make an absurd dyno claim on hardware that's not possible.

I didn't dispute his runs on gasoline, it wasn't until it ran on E85.

He posted a dyno, on an open forum and I disputed it. Stop complaining that I attacked him.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> I've yet to see FFE or USP make an absurd dyno claim on hardware that's not possible.
> 
> I didn't dispute his runs on gasoline, it wasn't until it ran on E85.
> 
> He posted a dyno, on an open forum and I disputed it. Stop complaining that I attacked him.


get over it already car made the power we did run out of pump not injector we went back down to 25psi to be at 450whp 

wow you just have to prove yourself right 

if it let's you sleep at night the car made 400whp are you happy


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

A267MM said:


> get over it already car made the power we did run out of pump not injector we went back down to 25psi to be at 450whp
> 
> wow you just have to prove yourself right
> 
> if it let's you sleep at night the car made 400whp are you happy


Well which one is it? 

Injector or pump? Because last time I checked, when you start to run out of pump, idc skyrockets.

So your claim of 75%idc is also a fallacy.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Let me do some math ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

My old 2008cc motor with catcam 3651 intake managed 435whp at 22psi with E85 and Bosch 910cc at 90% duty @ 3bar base pressure. That was on a happy dyno. Could not boost any higher than 22psi bcs of the injectors.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Also with an intake manifold as well. Sooo...

This is why I have a 300 lph pump lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Let me do some math ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Also with an intake manifold as well. Sooo...
> 
> This is why I have a 300 lph pump lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Ufff wait for new numbers am shooting for like 600 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

On id1000 Dave and his calculations says it won't but who cares


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

did my math we gonna dyne there hey Dave we rolling on a mustang is that cool with u


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blgli9206 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Bring your car to someone that knows how to read data

Feel free to review the comments to see how incompetent your 'tuner' is.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Blgli9206 said:


>


when BT's clearly wheelspin on the rollers, how/why do folks then believe the measurement is real?


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

badger5 said:


> when BT's clearly wheelspin on the rollers, how/why do folks then believe the measurement is real?


when do you hear that in the video? it's hard for me to pick out

and what was the point of posting up the video in the first place?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

gitman said:


> when do you hear that in the video? it's hard for me to pick out
> 
> and what was the point of posting up the video in the first place?


Probably when it revs up very fast at the end

I couldn't tell you why the video was posted. I could post a picture of my morning sh!t but it doesn't prove what I ate.

I hope the owner keeps drinking the Kool Aid the owner at LT Motorsports keeps feeding him


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Dave how do u build this, what gap should I run to make 400 on a stroker setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't drink cool aid I drink corona when ever u ready to prove any of ur slow cars am down none of ur cars have made over 400 which is so 2000 era 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

0.045 depending on the piston and power level sweetheart. Manufacturer's suggestion probably is a good idea, but that doesn't seem prudent with your prior escapades 

Already proved your 500whp dyno is a farce :thumbup:.

Just remember, without data all you have is an opinion (Greg Banish)


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Sounds good thanks I'll find another dyno to make some power just for u sweet heart mustang or dynomite ur choose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

We ran few cars to prove it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

480whp eclipse I'll let owner post video everything done in Mexico 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

A267MM said:


> Sounds good thanks I'll find another dyno to make some power just for u sweet heart mustang or dynomite ur choose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





A267MM said:


> We ran few cars to prove it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





A267MM said:


> 480whp eclipse I'll let owner post video everything done in Mexico
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the last one with audible wheelspin, as your "data" and "proof"?:banghead:

Dont waste your time.:thumbup:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

gitman said:


> when do you hear that in the video? it's hard for me to pick out
> 
> and what was the point of posting up the video in the first place?


listen to the revs during the run...


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

who cares about dyno numbers lol


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

For real get over it Dave you sound so butt hurt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

The car moves hands down. Dynos are just a number. Come to fixxfest and run the car lol...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> who cares about dyno numbers lol


Track times validate the hard work of both builder and driver. And sometimes they are one in the same. Dyno numbers only validate the builder's hard work. Some of us are only builders and may not have much in the way of driving skills (myself included). So, for some of us dyno numbers do matter.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

badger5 said:


> listen to the revs during the run...


listening to the revs is of course what I'm doing, but it sounds like spool-up to me (.82 ar). I was hoping you'd provide the time mark of when you hear it losing traction. 

Does this video correspond to the posted dyno? if so then wouldn't there be wheelspin indicated on the graph?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

elRey said:


> Track times validate the hard work of both builder and driver. And sometimes they are one in the same. Dyno numbers only validate the builder's hard work. Some of us are only builders and may not have much in the way of driving skills (myself included). So, for some of us dyno numbers do matter.


a monkey can make power the hard part is getting a car down the track.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> a monkey can make power the hard part is getting a car down the track.


you're detracting from what the builder contributes to making the power that propels you down the track, no?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

what exactly are you building? you are just dropping rods/pistons/cams in.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> a monkey can make power the hard part is getting a car down the track.


If cared about what the internet thought of me, I'd take offense at being called a monkey. But I don't. :beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

elRey said:


> If cared about what the internet thought of me, I'd take offense at being called a monkey. But I don't. :beer:


lol still <3 u a.a.f


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I was at the dyno during this video. Wont mention which guy lol... 

There WAS wheelspin during one of the pulls but it was one of the first pulls not the one in this vid.

So there goes the wheelspin theory. Plus what the other dude said about wheelspin would be visible in dyno plot... so wheelspin theory is null and void lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

just going to come out and say it like i see it i dont see a dyno sheet or dyno reading after the dyno run in the video... so until that happens i dont really care what is said here...


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

NaSMK4 said:


> just going to come out and say it like i see it i dont see a dyno sheet or dyno reading after the dyno run in the video... so until that happens i dont really care what is said here...


lmao okay whatever .. 

i was there. nuff said.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

NaSMK4 said:


> just going to come out and say it like i see it i dont see a dyno sheet or dyno reading after the dyno run in the video... so until that happens i dont really care what is said here...


lmao okay whatever .. 

typical vortex sheep response lol

dyno sheet is floating around fb

oh....and in my text msgs










i was there. nuff said.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

What he's saying is that the numbers aren't in the video, so the video proves nothing, really.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

when is this thing actually hitting full boost, and how much psi???


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> when is this thing actually hitting full boost, and how much psi???


It was stated earlier 28psi. And graph show it hitting that @ ~5500-5600


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

gitman said:


> What he's saying is that the numbers aren't in the video, so the video proves nothing, really.


DING DING DING winner chicken dinner!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

schwartzmagic said:


> I was at the dyno during this video. Wont mention which guy lol...
> 
> There WAS wheelspin during one of the pulls but it was one of the first pulls not the one in this vid.
> 
> ...


explain how you would see wheel spin on the dynojet single roller dynoplot?
what would you look for to see occurrence of wheelspin?

inertia mode dyno only ? or braked?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

elRey said:


> It was stated earlier 28psi. And graph show it hitting that @ ~5500-5600



Wow, that's pretty laggy for a 3071, I understand it's a GT*X* but I would have chosen a different turbo for this power goal. Nice numbers none the less and hope the person is enjoying their car!


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

18T_BT said:


> Wow, that's pretty laggy for a 3071, I understand it's a GT*X* but I would have chosen a different turbo for this power goal. Nice numbers none the less and hope the person is enjoying their car!


The ones I've installed run that way. It's a ****ty turbo unless you want power. ..it's the gt3082 of the gtx world lol


----------

